# 2.4L timing belt/chain



## pmyeic (Dec 4, 2005)

I've got a 1997 pickup with the 2.4L four and am wondering if anyone can tell me if at some point I need to replace the timing chain or belt.


----------



## ddude2uc (Sep 7, 2005)

I don't know how many miles you got. The guides & tensioner wear out over time. If you motor is an INTERFERANCE motor like mine (86 1/2 w/ z24i ) , timing chain kit is a good investment.


----------



## pmyeic (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for your response. Can you explain briefly what an inetrference motor is and how I would tell if I have one?



ddude2uc said:


> I don't know how many miles you got. The guides & tensioner wear out over time. If you motor is an INTERFERANCE motor like mine (86 1/2 w/ z24i ) , timing chain kit is a good investment.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

If thats a ka24 motor then it should have a chain and will probably be good for the life of the motor. An interference motor means that if the timing chain/belt breaks, the valves can snap open and collide with each other or the piston causing major engine damage.


----------



## pmyeic (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks very much for your help.


----------

